# Arizona Horse People!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I live up by Prescott. About eight miles north in a town called Chino Valley (most people know where Prescott is, but not Chino :lol: ). 

I _LOVE_ our summers! If we break 95F, it's rare. I haven't had A/C in my vehicles in years and it's never bothered me. I just cruise with the windows down.

As for housing the beastly, since it doesn't get so hot up here, turnout with a shade is plenty. He used to be in a mare motel-type stall with a shade, but I moved him to turnout because he had more room.

For feed, we have Olsen's Grain and Warren's Hay-n-More, or any number of smaller suppliers who buy in bulk from out of state or from Yuma, then sell up here. I would love to be able to get a big 3'x3'x8' 700lbs bale of Colorado grass hay and just let Aires go to town on it, but I'm not about to feed the two schmucks that are turned out with him, too. Hopefully once we move him home, we can do something like that.

As for vets and farriers, we have a couple of good equine vets at Prescott Animal Hospital who most people use. As for farriers, it depends on what you're looking for and what kind of farrier your horse likes. My old gelding really liked my old farrier. Aires won't let him within three feet of him. However, he LOVES the girl that I found to trim him. She's patient and gentle and understands that he has fear issues (we're fairly certain at some point he was beaten with a pair of nippers and/or a file by someone wearing a farrier's apron because he is absolutely terrified of all three...and this is the horse who generally isn't afraid of ANYTHING).


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i dont have A/C so im miserable this time of year XD! i love Chino Valley was there once for an FFA thing. I FANLY found pastur board for my mare! its at a friend though i have to wait for her to geld her colt. I hate the summers here as out 3 older horses dont handle it very well. Naughty is 25 and is now starting to have weight issues, so she sweats it off in the summer. same with Rocket (30 year old tb). And Negre is not drinking water because it only makes sense to drink when its hot out -_-'. My fiance and i want to move north (we hate the heat) and he is set on munds park. I told him yes when he wins the lottery.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Mund's Park is pretty pricey. I love Chino. I grew up here. Spent six years in Tucson and HATED it. Besides, Aires couldn't handle the heat. He LOVES the cooler weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

agreed! my arabian does not handle the summer well and neither dose my fiance's 30 year old tb. we have a hard time keeping weight on them in the summer.


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm in Phoenix about 1/3 of the year but live mostly in the SF Bay area. 
I'd be too nervous about having a horse the heat of AZ as the only other place I've had horses was Missouri.
There are much wiser horsewomen than me, though. Hope someone comes to answer your questions!


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

*northern arizona*



KigerQueen said:


> If texas can have a thread so can us poor people melting in AZ! I have been wanting to make this thread for a while, just never did for some reason or another. i would like this to be an area where we can share your community in a not facebook like environment (seriously not impressed by the fb groups for az horse people).
> 
> Some talking points:
> 
> ...


Lived in Sedona for 23years and then moved to our home in Prescott, but. right now we are at our home in Panama Central America. Will be back in Az this Oct. for a short time There is no place I would rather be than in Prescott. But the wife loves the rain forest here in Panama. I must say it is great down here, but Az will always be my home. As for the horses we keep them here in Panama. Riding in the jungle is unreal, although the horses don't like the Howler monkeys, as they through sticks when you ride past them. My best to all of you back in Arizona. "Remember to follow your Dreams less they become but a Fantasy "


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

its not so much about getting questions answered as its about having a thread for az people to connect and such. a cuple of other states have their own thred so i figured we could have one too 

Also the rain today was crazy!! and thunder NEVER wakes me up but it was so loud that i felt it last night! Poor thunderchicken dog started screaming like someone was trying to kill him. he got to sleep with parents so he was happy lol.

on a side note i hope my mare's stall is dry. its about 8-12 inches higher then the rest of the property but still.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister lives in San Tan Valley with her 7 drafts, 2 QHs, 2 shetlands and 1 mini. They are all in turn-out with shade all year with no issues, except during monsoon season - then the turn-out gets a "little" sloppy, since it is also set up for flood irrigation. 

She complains most about feed costs. Summer work is limited to quincenearas and baraat ceremonies. She won't work carriages locally when it's over 90F, as pavement temps can exceed 120F.

I grew up in Mesa an Chandler. The horses were always kept in large (1 acre minimum) fields with a few shade covers. We rode all year as kids. 

I would love to move back to AZ, but I think I would prefer to live up toward Flagstaff. The Phoenix area has just gotten too big for my country girl britches!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I live down in Casa Grande. Halfway between Phoenix and Tucson, if you you're not sure where it is. Super hot here l0l right now we're about 105 degrees. For the horses we just have a shade structure and they seem to do ok. Angel tends to drop weight easily during the summer, but having a fly blanket helps her keep weight. It also protects her pink skin from getting sunburned and keeps the bugs off. 

The horses get the summer off. Too hot during the day and too many mosquitoes at night. Otherwise I would do lots of riding at night. Although we "might" be getting somewhere with the county to get these mosquitoes taken care of. 

I do like it here in Arizona, I just wish I could live a little more north where there would be nice riding weather all year long 

As for feed we get nice alfalfa from a farmer in the next town over. 100 lbs bales for about $12 -$13 a bale. Very nice quality. Then we get the rest of our feeds from the local tack stores (mainly Nutrina brands)

We use to have a very good vet, but he merged with a local animal hospital and it's all about money now. As for farriers we have no good farriers. Most of the farriers here do tons of damages to the horses hooves. We had an excellent farrier coming all the way from show low. He is now teaching me how to trim the horses myself.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm up by Mesa. I try to ride all year long. In the summers, you either have to go out in the early mornings or at night. Although, this summer so far has been really mild. Willow does pretty well in the summer, must be the Arab in her. 
I get my hay from the Hay Barn and everything else from Shopper's or Crazy Horse. My vet, Dr Olsen retired a few years ago, and I've been bouncing around looking for a new one since. I have another vet, I really like but she's so busy it's hard to get her out when you need something.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We're finally supposed to hit 90*F this week. It's kind of weird to still be barely hitting the 80s in June. Aires is loving it. 

We had our kick-off to summer barn party yesterday. Tons of good food and great people. I love my barn and my little town!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

we had a bbq at the barn on the 22nd. loved it!!! im also looking forward to rain on my birthday. it will be nice and cool out. it has been unusually cool this year. wont hear my complaining XD! I might actually get some riding in this summer now that i have a horse to ride. the guy is half dead so its not like im going to have to worry about getting dragged/thrown anytime soon.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We had a couple events canceled because of VSV. I guess 2 horses in Maricopa county had it. If you guys have any fly repellant ideas, let me know.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm in Camp Verde. Half way between Flagstaff and Phoenix. Pretty much like it here except the allergies are horrendous. Beign in the middle of the state we get EVERYTHING growing here. Being on the Verde River we get pretty humid so just shade cover and breezes works well. 

Fly control. I rake stalls everyday and sprinkle liberal amounts of DE on my manure pile. This really helps. Also hanging fly traps and I usually keep the horses sprayed. I recently tried some drops that you apply once every 2 weeks and it seems to work well.. I've been watching for skin irritation but haven't seen any yet. I wouldn't spray too much with the drops but sometimes you just have to supplement. Lots of folks up here use the feed through fly control.

We ride mornings and evenings during the summer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

flytobecat said:


> We had a couple events canceled because of VSV. I guess 2 horses in Maricopa county had it. If you guys have any fly repellant ideas, let me know.


They cancelled the June show at my barn because of VSV, even though the closest case was in Camp Verde. :-(

We used ACV rinses on my old gelding who was allergic to fly bites and it worked great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Draft, when you do those rinses do you mix with water? or straight and rinse out? What ratio? Sounds like something I'd like to try on my old gelding. He's in his 30's and getting thinner skin. I like to be careful about chemicals with hm.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We always did it after we bathed him (once a week in the summer). We mixed 1-2 cups of ACV with the rest water in a 2-gallon bucket. It worked really well. Kept me from going broke buying Pirahna in bulk and he liked it better than being fly sprayed all the time.

Basically, we would bathe him, then pour the ACV mix over him from the topline down. Any places that were hard to reach, we'd take a sponge saturated in the ACV and sponge it on. We'd refill the bucket as often as needed (he was only 14.2hh, so I could get away with two buckets...with Aires, it takes close to three and a half or four).

Helped make his coat nice and shiny, too.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i have two cases not even 6 miles from me. there are also two in scottsdale as well. as for fly control at my barn lol. yeah i slather my mares face in swat as that all i can find that keeps the bugs off her face (she wont tolerate fly masks). where im at the bo has the manure dumped in 3 large piles on the property that he cleans up with the tractor and dumps into the rollaway. the rollaway gats removed only when its heaping so not even every month. i posted a info article on the board and bo removed it. he dose not care, and everyone is still trailering to places unknown and in large groups with people all over the valley. he will care when his entire place gets locked down by the state.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I feel stupid asking this, but what is this VSV going around?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/ilm/proinfo/cdn/2005/VS_webinfo.pdf
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I board in the Chandler/Gilbert area. 

I'm feeling pretty stupid right now for thinking I could just go for a quick ride around noon because it was only 90* (and 40% humidity). At least Cim decided to get some good work in right before I was going to call it quits for being too hot.

As for fly control: Fly predators in all the stalls and dry paddocks. Stalls get mucked every morning. Manure goes right out into the arena and is spread out. Good thing about that AZ sun is that it is all broken down by the end of the day, no smell. Oh and everyone is fly sprayed almost everyday but they get hosed down almost everyday too.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh and our barn feeds bermuda/alfalfa hay cubes (its hard to get a decent bale of hay around here) from Pet Club (??)

Vet-wise I use Arizona Equine. Lovely people, they know their stuff and will explain things to you as they go. Watched them stitch up Cim, very cool. Wes Campbell for teeth, he will even come check teeth for free and is honest so he won't tell you they need to be floated if he actually thinks they're fine.

Farrier: Will Rugerio wonderful farrier, didn't know who to use so I asked my coach, she's worked with him for 20 years only stopped when she moved out of state and even then she missed him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DreaMy, we are getting a Pet Club in my town. Have you ever been there? Are they any good? It says they sell tack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

DreaMy said:


> Oh and our barn feeds bermuda/alfalfa hay cubes (its hard to get a decent bale of hay around here) from Pet Club (??)
> 
> Vet-wise I use Arizona Equine. Lovely people, they know their stuff and will explain things to you as they go. Watched them stitch up Cim, very cool. Wes Campbell for teeth, he will even come check teeth for free and is honest so he won't tell you they need to be floated if he actually thinks they're fine.
> 
> Farrier: Will Rugerio wonderful farrier, didn't know who to use so I asked my coach, she's worked with him for 20 years only stopped when she moved out of state and even then she missed him.


We use Wes for our horses teeth too! Great guy to work with. We are in search of a new vet. Might have to look at Arizona Equine



DraftyAiresMum said:


> DreaMy, we are getting a Pet Club in my town. Have you ever been there? Are they any good? It says they sell tack!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We have a pet club down here. We use them for all of our horses and goats feed (other than hay) and supplements. And yes they do have tack. Just your regular weaver type stuff and a few other brands. Down here they are decently priced on the stuff.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

basically horse foot and mouth disease. and its hitting az hard.

article is from may but its still an issue.

Arizona officials warn of contagious livestock virus


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i LOVE pet club!!! buy most of my hay from there as they have lower prices, even lower than the track.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Re VSV - as my sister often has to travel out of state with her horses, especially to California, she asked her vet (also Arizona Equine) what the requirements were to get a health certificate for travel into California. 

You have to have a clean certificate signed by the vet within 34 hours of traveling (i.e. arriving at the CA border station) to bring a horse from AZ to CA!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yep. so much dont want. 3 shows hosted by scottsdale saddle club has been canceled which sucks because i wanted to show my mare in halter. BUT glad they did because its expensive to treat and i bet its painful too. With our horses would keep their fly masks on. My FIL's navajo poney will keep hers on. the blm mustang will think i'm trying to kill him, fiance's paint will just use his height and not let me get it on. the old man will have a friend remove it, and mine will let me get hers on once. after the first time she wont have it (and i will find it buried in her pee spot, destroyed beyond saving. A group of people just went to groom creek. my horse's neighbor was one of the horses who went. soo yeah...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Groom Creek is up by me, Kiger. The closest reported case of VSV was 40+ miles west of us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

glad to hear. but the same group also frequents horse lovers as well as other local venues, including thunderbird park (there is a horse traught there). now having ridden with a cuple of them before i know they dont normally have contact with other rider but you never know. it makes my leary. 


Umm edit. az horse council says chino valley is on the quarantine list....
https://www.facebook.com/1244945942...4494594236926/988509897835387/?type=1&theater

"Here is a current list of cities still under VSV quarantine:
Camp Verde
Cave Creek
Chino Valley
Rio Verde
Scottsdale"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting. I hadn't heard we were on the list and my BO has been keeping a close eye on it because of the shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

this should be helpful!

USDA APHIS | Animal Health


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

So you show at SSC Kiger? Haven't shown there in a while but I did some gymkhanas with them years ago. Good memories. 

How do you find the pleasure classes? I know a few people who do them but their coach is super crazy set on APHA/AQHA standards but if it's anything like the gymkhanas its pretty relaxed, no? I'd _like_ to haul my mare somewhere even if it is just to school... who knows if that will ever happen while I'm still in AZ but would SSC even still be an option?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

haven't shown yet. and my mare is not ridable so i wont be checking out anything other than halter for a while. and the horse im riding is 1, half dead. i kid you not i have seen zombies in movies crawl faster then this horse walks (and it doesn't matter where you are taking him). if i did western pleasure with him, everyone would go for 3 laps to his 1 lap -_-'. and 2 not mine and i dont want to abuse the privilege i have been granted.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Groom Creek is up by me, Kiger. The closest reported case of VSV was 40+ miles west of us.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What trails do you ride around Groom Creek? It is one of then places we've been wanting to go.
I'll have to try the rinse you mentioned Piranha isn't doing anything.
Luv the new smilies:cowboy:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I honestly don't know what trails I've ridden out Groom Creek. I worked at the Girl Scout horse camp at Camp Marapai and we rode a lot of the trails out there with the girls and on the days we didn't have groups.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

well things are looking up for VSV.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, is this awful? I was supposed to ride this evening with a friend of mine. She invited someone else along and I don't know them. True, I'm tired but I always perk up in the saddle. Until the VSV is gone I don't know if I'm comfortable riding with someone I don't know. Think I'll back out


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't see a problem with backing out. I'd let your friend know why you don't feel comfortable riding with a stranger right now, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, you're probably right


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yay heat wave warning... i have gotten heat stroke twice this weekend driving home/too work this weekend. NOT looking forward to this weather...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Excessive heat warning issued for Phoenix metro area


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Kiger, even up here where we're usually 5 to 8 * cooler, it was 103 at noon on my way to work and 109* at 4pm. Not like us at all! 

Hope people are taking care of their animals.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, the horses are drinking a lot. Willow isn't drinking as much as I would like. She has salt and loose minerals, but I wish she would drink more. I soak her pellets when I feed them, so she gets extra water. 
Anyone notice sorrel horses seem to sweat more in this heat, plus the flies seem to live them.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

fly, I don't know if it's sorrel that the flies love, but I know I have to feed my older bay pellets and cubes and he attracts flies like crazy! I think it's the feed.

I've started using the Freedom 45 drops for horses and makes a difference. Still have to spray lightly, but not nearly so bad.

We;re being paid back for all the lovely spring temps!


----------



## phoenixaz (Jun 27, 2015)

*Looking for board!*

Hello fellow Phoenix horse people! 

I am looking for a place to board my horse in Phoenix. Ideally something that is within 15-20 minutes from Shea and Scottsdale intersection, but I am flexible. If you fit the below criteria or know someone who does, please let me know!! 

- arena on property, or community arena within walking distance
- someone who lives on property
- good communication with whoever cares for/feeds horses
- my trainer to be able to come on property and work with me (she can sign a release)
- responsible, kind, ethical people on property
- jumps on property a plus 

Thank you!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know of anything up in that area.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What is with this heat?! We've had more days over 100* in the last two weeks than we usually have all summer!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm cooked. I ready for November.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It better not be this hot in September or someone is gonna get it. I have plans to get married in my parents' park on Labor Day weekend. They're waiting to sell their house until after our wedding, too, so it's not like I can postpone it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck Drafty. It should be nice in Chino by then.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i have had heat stroke over 6 times in the past two weeks. i have no A/C in my truck and i start getting sick at anything over 95. im in the wrong state.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> i have had heat stroke over 6 times in the past two weeks. i have no A/C in my truck and i start getting sick at anything over 95. im in the wrong state.


Can't hit the like button on this! [Where's the emoticon for an ice-pack?]


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

lol! ikr? im happy we are getting cooler weather. Yay Monsoon!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats Drafty!
We got a lot of damage from the storm this past weekend at our barn. Shades, fences, and trees down, yah clean up! At least it's cooler in the evenings now.


----------



## HorseCamp (Jul 1, 2015)

Need your EXPERT Opinion.... We run a horse camp in Prescott and we're not savvy on do's and don'ts. We have 30 horses that are in corrals, no pasture, and are doing nothing all day, how often should they be fed? During the weeks they are rode 5-6 times a day, do you change how you feed them?


----------



## HorseCamp (Jul 1, 2015)

If you need temperatures under 95 during the summer, Showlow is where to go...even Flagstaff is good. We lived in Flagstaff years ago and loved it. If it hits 90s at all, it's short lived by maybe 1-2 hrs then starts its decline. Winters aren't too bad, but I love 4-seasons. It's nothing compared to the winters in the mid-west or back east. If you lived in in Prescott - Groom Creek area, it's 1000-ft higher than Prescott and about 5-7 degrees cooler. Horses love it up here and winters not bad either. Chino is warmer but have lots of pasture and wide open areas. No matter where you go, one of the seasons could be an issue. Prescott is perfect in all areas. Good luck!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

HorseCamp said:


> Need your EXPERT Opinion.... We run a horse camp in Prescott and we're not savvy on do's and don'ts. We have 30 horses that are in corrals, no pasture, and are doing nothing all day, how often should they be fed? During the weeks they are rode 5-6 times a day, do you change how you feed them?


I would be feeding them three times a day. 

What kind of hay are you feeding them now?

I think with being in super light work as they are, feeding bermuda grass twice a day and alfalfa once a day would be plenty. That's what my 17hh 6yo draft cross is fed and he thrives on it.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I would feed twice a day. Bermuda and alfalfa once and bermuda twice. During your riding season, maybe add some during the middle of the day, but that's about it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Blue said:


> I would feed twice a day. Bermuda and alfalfa once and bermuda twice. During your riding season, maybe add some during the middle of the day, but that's about it.


Wouldn't that be three times a day, Blue? Bermuda and alfalfa for one meal, then bermuda for two more meals? If so, that's how we feed my gelding and he does great. I like him being fed three times per day rather than just two because horses, as natural grazers, are built to have food moving through their system constantly. Being fed three smaller meals per day, it keeps food in their system longer than two meals spaced out more hours apart.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I only feed 2X a day. I spread out plenty of bermuda, but I work and have a life. I know very few people that have the time to run out and feed during the middle of the day. My horses aren't suffering, but if you have the time to feed 3X, then that's great. Many people don't


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

We feed 2x and then about 3 days a week they are on grass, other days they just hang out in the dry lot... Cimmi, little brat that she is, has figured out that she can reach the long grass/weeds in the empty stall that she munches on all night.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Blue said:


> I only feed 2X a day. I spread out plenty of bermuda, but I work and have a life. I know very few people that have the time to run out and feed during the middle of the day. My horses aren't suffering, but if you have the time to feed 3X, then that's great. Many people don't


I board and my BO lives on-site, so she feeds three times per day. I assumed because the OP runs a camp that they are probably there all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

When I lived in the high desert in CA, we fed twice a day, but we also cheated to slow them down. They were fed in feeders made from 55 gal drums, and we put good sized (rounded) stones in the bottom. The could spend half the day pushing those rocks around trying to get to the stuff at the bottom.  Now, imagine the sound of rolling thunder as 10 horses are pushing big rocks around in hollow metal drums....


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

No pasture and light work, probably 2 to 3 times a day then. I would probably feed a Bermuda alfalfa mix. It would depend on how the horse do on it. You will have to watch them and see. I would also suggest a ration balancer or something else as well maybe once a day.
I feed twice a day, but I have a feed net that I use to slow my girl down some.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

HorseCamp, which camp are you operating put of? I worked at Camp Marapai with the Girls Scouts a few years ago. I'm only eight miles north of Prescott. I'd love to come visit sometime!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SDTA (May 23, 2015)

Not quite in AZ yet but the house has started. We bought 8 acres in Prescott that borders National forest by Lynx lake. We will be moving our two geldings there next June when the house is done. I will be looking for someone to fence about 6 acres of our scrub oak lot. 
Thats kinda great Drafty that that pet store that is coming in will have hay. I am kinda concerned about getting my guys fed. Hopefully the VSV scare will be gone by next year but we dont plan on keeping our geldings with other horses.

We are so excited to ride behind our house. Its keeping us motivated through all our hard work. I am moving my gun business to Prescott. I am a custom gun builder and will be building in my machine shop at our house. We are putting in a ton of hours to make this work. I hope Prescott is welcoming. 

Thank you, SDTA


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome SD. Can't speak for Prescott, but Camp Verde is pretty social. The riding and weather by Lynx Lake are awesome.


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

SDTA said:


> Not quite in AZ yet but the house has started. We bought 8 acres in Prescott that borders National forest by Lynx lake. We will be moving our two geldings there next June when the house is done. I will be looking for someone to fence about 6 acres of our scrub oak lot.
> Thats kinda great Drafty that that pet store that is coming in will have hay. I am kinda concerned about getting my guys fed. Hopefully the VSV scare will be gone by next year but we dont plan on keeping our geldings with other horses.
> 
> We are so excited to ride behind our house. Its keeping us motivated through all our hard work. I am moving my gun business to Prescott. I am a custom gun builder and will be building in my machine shop at our house. We are putting in a ton of hours to make this work. I hope Prescott is welcoming.
> ...


 Prescott is a great place to live, we lived there for almost 30 years but now live in Central America. You say your in to building guns, so when you get settled you need to go out to Gun Sight. It is one of the leading gun training centers in the country, well worth the visit. Best of luck in Prescott.


----------



## SDTA (May 23, 2015)

chinoerika said:


> Prescott is a great place to live, we lived there for almost 30 years but now live in Central America. You say your in to building guns, so when you get settled you need to go out to Gun Sight. It is one of the leading gun training centers in the country, well worth the visit. Best of luck in Prescott.


 
I plan on it. I am a instructor myself but still do alot of schooling. I may be doing long range school for my customers. I have over a mile long shot capability behind my place so I will be able to bring out the best of my rifles. 

As for the hay in Prescott it looks like I will have to trailer hay from up north to get decent prices. In wisconsin we have good quality 90 lb small bales for $3. saving $10 a bale will be worth the drive I think.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Where up north are you finding hay for $10 less per bale that would make it worth the fuel money to drive that far?! Honestly want to know, cuz if/when I bring my gelding home from boarding him, I'm going to need to save every penny I can on feed. Right now I'm actually paying less in board than it would cost me to feed him at home. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

SDTA said:


> I plan on it. I am a instructor myself but still do alot of schooling. I may be doing long range school for my customers. I have over a mile long shot capability behind my place so I will be able to bring out the best of my rifles.
> 
> As for the hay in Prescott it looks like I will have to trailer hay from up north to get decent prices. In wisconsin we have good quality 90 lb small bales for $3. saving $10 a bale will be worth the drive I think.


Our hay barn in Prescott held 440 bales and we would bring it in from Utah as we had a number of horses, but after a few trips it got old. It is also very hard to get the farmers with good hay to sell it to you. Most of them have contracts with big buyers. The buyers would tie up all the farmers could grow. So we stopped going to Utah and would just order 440 bales where ever we could get it at $13.00 per bale. My best of luck to you guys. We love Central America, but if we ever came back to the states it would be to Prescott. But right now I stay busy teaching Equine Dentistry to the locals, and some of the Indians deep in the Rain forest. Phil......


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Holy smokes... $13 a bale?!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm paying $16 a bale right now. About $15 for 80 lb sacks of hay pellets, which is the cheapest I've seen in several years. South of Tucson, but not far enough south to have grass.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Our new Pet Club just bought out a local lady's hay barn, so their hay is on sale for $10.99 a bale, alfalfa or bermuda. :shock: My fiance works there and is one of their only flatbed drivers, so all he does all day is drive loads out and load and unload hay. They've gone through something like 300 bales in the two days he's worked there.


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

KigerQueen said:


> Some talking points:
> 
> How do you house your horses in the sweltering summer?
> For people in the northern half of the state, how nice is your summer?
> ...


My horses are year-round in a pen that has a few mesquite trees that they haven't totally killed. I'm hoping to have a barn/sheltered area for the extreme cold times before this winter and some sort of sunshade in the next year to 18 months.

Get most of my hay/feed from various places in town. Once I get the barn built, will buy alfalfa from a local rancher and get grass where ever can find it (may go to Colorado to visit family a few times during the summer and come back with a load of grass hay each time...)

Only one vet clinic in the area. I suppose the vet is good, but (by reputation and comments from her partner) she is a bit eager to put horses down if they have serious/expensive problems.

Still looking for a good farrier (after 3 years)...I know a fantastic one who works the Phoenix/Tucson area but it's too far for him to come over here for mine.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

chl - may I ask who the farrier in Phoenix was?


----------



## chl1234 (Jul 10, 2015)

ShadowRider said:


> chl - may I ask who the farrier in Phoenix was?


Mike Romero. He lives east of Florence. I went with him on jobs for almost a month in early 2011. He gave the same care and attention to a trim for a 25 yo pasture ornament that he gave to the show horses. While I was there he worked on a Dressage horse, champion cutting horse, working cow horses, and show horses. He also has a mule and a few draft horses that he shoes, but they weren't on the schedule while I was there.

Know he was working a couple of years ago because he did my horses when I first got here and also made some suggestions for how to care for a horse whose hooves were trimmed way too short a couple of years ago.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot, I will look him up although he's quite far from us.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Holy quacamole!!! its hot as heck outside today!!! i feel bad for my mare in laveen. take the temp and add 30-50% humidity to it! i am refusing to leave the house for the rest of the day. sad thing is im going crazy beeing cooped up inside. what do you guys do when its to hot be leave the a/c?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

anyone elce peeved about what the forest serves is trying to do to the Salt river horses?! its all just a land grab. the horses have been there since 1930 and no one has had an issue. about a week ago the forest serves was tallking about opening up grazing permits again. Suddenly the horses are a "problem"... umm no the Ranchers are. if they want to graze their cattle, they can buy land like everyone elce. i go to the salt river to see horses and other WILd life, not cows.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, some of my friends went down to a protest at the Salt river yesterday.
The Salt river horses don't fall under the BLM protection act so the forest service can do what ever they want with them. Supposedly they are rounding them up for sell.
There has been a herd down by the river ever since, I've been in AZ. People go down to see them and I like seeing them when we ride by the river.
I'm not sure why the Forest service wants to get rid of all of them. They get plenty of food by the river, and no one I know has a had problem with them.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Someone figured out a way to make money on them I'm sure. They'll probably go to auction and cattle will be allowed to graze and THAT will cause accidents in the area.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a link to petition that is circulating to save the Salt River Horses
https://www.change.org/p/u-s-national-park-services-tonto-national-forest-stop-the-annihilation-of-the-salt-river-wild-horses-savewildhorses?recruiter=355411308&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=share_page&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-custom_msg


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes! they are saying that its only a matter of time untill someone is hurt by the horses, and that they are getting hit by cars... welll you fallow that logic we need to remove ALL the deers, javalenas, coyoties and rabbits. people hit ALOT of them all the time. also there was a herd of horses at the rally. umm 300+ people where there and not a ONE persong was event remotly indanger of a horse related incident!!!
its all a land grab and its sick. enough with wellfair ranching. you want to graze your cattle buy your own land.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

If anyone isninterested, State Rep, Kelly Townsend is holding a town meeting at Love of Christ Luthern Church at1525 N Power Rd, Mesa, Arizona 85205 today at 4pm regarding the Salt river horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone aware of the West Nole outbreak over in Camp Verde? Someone told my best friend there was A case of West Nile reported and now she's absolutely freaking out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

No, I haven't heard about it


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I should buy the west nile vac soon...


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I live in Camp Verde and haven't heard a thing


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

117F today... holy cow thats unnecessarily hot! what happened to our somewhat mild summer?! well i dont think ill be riding next week at this rate...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> ...the forest serves was tallking about opening up grazing permits again. Suddenly the horses are a "problem"... umm no the Ranchers are. if they want to graze their cattle, they can buy land like everyone elce..its all a land grab and its sick. Enough with wellfair ranching. You want to graze your cattle buy your own land..


FWIW, a rancher friend of mine says the USFS and BLM are making it extremely difficult for him to find grazing permits to buy. And yes, he BUYS the grazing permits from the government at his own risk. He nearly lost the ranch, literally, some years back when he paid $100,000 for a grazing permit. The next year, the BLM cut it 90%, making it worthless. 

Feral horses can be very destructive in the desert. The Salt River horses apparently are a fairly recent herd of feral horses, which is why they do not fall under the wild horse laws. I'm not a big fan of overgrazing - not by sheep, not by cattle, and not by feral horses. It wouldn't bother me to see them rounded up and sold.

Future of Salt River wild-horse herd unclear

Advocates for Salt River horses fear round-up of herd - East Valley Tribune: East Valley Local News

"That same year, 1971, the Tonto National Forest conducted a survey and claimed there were no free-roaming wild horses on the forest, says Gary Hanna, the district ranger for the Mesa District of the forest. Today, the current Salt River horses are not protected because their ancestors were not tallied in the 1971 survey...

...But as the investigation continues, the problem balloons. Federal officials have rounded up so many wild horses that more of these animals exist today in pens and corrals than roam free on public lands. And because penned animals are far more expensive to care for than free-roaming animals, there’s been a budget crunch and a push to reduce the population of penned wild mustangs." - See more at: Salt River Wild Horses | Arizona Highways


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

the salt river horses have been there for quite a while. they are not nre and they were not included by the blm because the local tribe claimed them. But its moot as the forest serves has (temporarily at least) backed down. having been to the salt river quite a few times i see no detriment to the environment. besides the crap load of trash from people. they also help the river system by eating the river grass that collects trash and can clog the waterways. (or at least tangle people up)


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

So... tornadoes happened today... that's apparently a thing!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> So... tornadoes happened today... that's apparently a thing!


We've had a couple of tornadoes up in our area, but it's been years. This fall has been crazy with the weather!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i bet this is going to be a cold wet winter. kinda hope so as i love cold and "bad" weather (well maybe not driving in it as other people FREAK out when it drizzles..)


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^Yeah, I think it is going to be a cold one also. Kinda got spoiled with weather last year.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so all this beautiful weather and i dont have a horse to ride lol!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Kiger - I can introduce you to my sister if you want to go out to San Tan Valley to ride. And if you want to learn to drive and possibly provide ground support, I'm sure she'd trade riding time for help! 

Speaking of - if anyone knows of reasonably priced bay or chestnut horses, non-gaited, in the 15.2h - 16.2h range that either already drive or are calm and steady and sound, please let me know. The don't have to be draft horses, but should be of stouter bone (i.e. not delicate). We're looking for a new team for the stagecoach!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

ill keep a lookout! we have a horse that fits that description but dont know if he will be for sale of not. Might want to look at blm mustangs too as they are a clean slate (all halter broke ones sold in az) and might be what you are looking for.


I may take you up on the offer! though have to wait untill my fiance's trick is on the road as he is useing mine.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Speaking of BLM Mustangs - are you aware of the prison program down at Florence (I think it's Florence - can't be positive). From what my sister told me, they have close to 1,000 BLM mustangs there. Evidently it's a holding station after round-ups. You can adopt one, unbroken for $125. If you want the inmates to break it (full ground manners, loading, 30 days under saddle stuff) it's an additional $700. So, for $825, you can get a broke to ride mustang.

She's planning on making an appointment and checking them out soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a nice chestnut gelding for sale at my barn. Broke English and western. Says he's 15.1, though.

http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/5435751435.html

There's also this Arab. Not sure how tall he is, but he's absolutely gorgeous.

http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/5432646233.html


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks, Drafty! I don't know about the Arab, though. We're looking for steady and calm in a team hitch - one that will work well in a 4-up at a gallop without losing it. I will definitely give her the heads up re the Chestnut, though. 15.1h is close enough to be worth checking out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure how far she's willing to travel, but here's a nice looking mare over by Show Low. Nice Sorrel Mare


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Never hurts to pass on the links! Thanks again, *Drafty*!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so we are already up in the mit 80s... ugh!!! so much for nice weather lol!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

soooo cold longish winter and now we are in for a hot summer?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Kiger - just couldn't hit the like button. Been through a few of those long, hot AZ summers.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, I have a feeling this is going to be a hot summer. 
I don't really know of anyone in my area with driving horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ugh! I hate the heat. I don't know how you Phoenix people do it. Spent six years in Tucson and couldn't wait to get back up to my cool mountains.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i spent every day its over 95 inside. it sucks and hate it. i want to move back to colorado but lord good luck finding work there!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm loving the warmer weather! I rode Bandit twice in December and twice in January, and am sick of cold / wet / windy. I'd have gotten a ride in yesterday when I got home from work, but my youngest had just fed the horses 10 minutes earlier. Seemed unfair to ask Bandit to leave his food and let the others eat his share just so I could ride before dark, so I went for a run instead. I'd much rather ride in 100 deg heat than 50 degrees...although most summers, I try to get out before 9 for a ride. Then run in the afternoon.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

wish i could ride when its 100. my mare hated it (and would rememd me of that every 4 feet) and i get heatstroke at anything over 95 -_-'. Glad you had a good ride though!!!


----------

